# 1966 Shorelander Trailer Axle Issue



## AnglerC (Aug 20, 2016)

I have a dilemma with my boat trailer. It pulls a 16.5 foot deep vee aluminum boat.

The outside bearing went bad while driving it home about 5 miles. When attempting to remove the inside bearing which is in tact there is a bur and slight gouge out of the spindle that will not allow it to slide off. I can take some 500 grit paper and remove the bur but is the gouge in the spindle going to give me trouble with a new bearing? 

Would I be better off to replace the axle? I contacted two axle places in the Twin Cities. Ridged Hitch and Northern Tool and Equipment. Neither one had an axle with a hub face of 55-1/4". I then contacted the Shorelander distributer north of the cities and they couldn't find a replacement either. 

This worries me. I'd hate to have to find a whole new trailer. I don't have that kind of money.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 20, 2016)

Remove the burr and inspect the spindle.
The bearing doesn't spin on the spindle the bearing has an inner race that the roller bearings ride on.
Can you post pictures of the spindle?


----------



## AnglerC (Aug 20, 2016)

Let me know if you need better pix.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 20, 2016)

It looks ok to me.
Clean off all the old grease it could hold bits of metal from the old bearings. What does the area the seal ride on look like?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 20, 2016)

Where you able the pull the hub without removing the castle nut?


----------



## AnglerC (Aug 20, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Where you able the pull the hub without removing the castle nut?



Not the first time. I took it all apart once, took out all the bits and then put it back together. Today I noticed it all could just pull off.


----------



## AnglerC (Aug 20, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> It looks ok to me.
> Clean off all the old grease it could hold bits of metal from the old bearings. What does the area the seal ride on look like?



Where would that be?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 20, 2016)

The seal rides on the slightly larger area of the spindle behind the inner bearing. It needs to be smooth with no grooves.


----------



## AnglerC (Aug 30, 2016)

I have cleaned the spindles and taken pics of back end of the spindle. It looks clean enough but it looks a little rough too. Any thoughts?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 30, 2016)

Look for "Speedy Sleeves" to fix the area the seal rides.


----------



## AnglerC (Aug 30, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Look for "Speedy Sleeves" to fix the area the seal rides.



Speedy Sleeves?


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 31, 2016)

They are a stainless steel sleeve that gets hammered on spindle to make a nice smooth surface for the grease seal to ride on. Here is a link for the sleeves for a 1" spindle. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000EPTAMU/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1472639291&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40&keywords=speedi+sleeve+99100&dpPl=1&dpID=31n%2BuOyyB7L&ref=plSrch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnglerC (Aug 31, 2016)

So I need to measure this portion of the spindle for a fit? Do I just need to know the diameter? And the seal and bearing ride on this sleeve?


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 31, 2016)

That's the part where the grease seal rides so yes. For example if the grease seal is a 10-19 you will need the sleeve to fit that part of the spindle which is 1.791".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

